# Create a Great Studio Backdrop in Photoshop! C&C please



## DGMPhotography (Jan 30, 2017)

So I'm starting to be more active on my blog and could use some feedback on my latest post, please!

Thank you!
http://www.daryllmorgan.com/single-post/2017/01/30/Create-a-Great-Studio-Backdrop-in-Photoshop


----------

